

Math problem: can public data reveal which firms use Black-Scholes? - niels_olson

Black-Scholes is the fundamental math model the quanta use. It's based on the calculus missiles use to navigate themselves. Can you write software to identify the money rockets and shoot them down? Would you need active detection, like RADAR? Investments that would that could reveal a rocket in the numbers? If so, should regulators use such tactics to reign in firms? Should the be an "anti-missile" treaty that no one uses Black-Scholes?
======
gaius
Nothing in this question makes any sense. Missiles? Rockets? _What?_

------
cmars232
Black-Scholes, eh? If I could identify those algorithms, I'd be a rich man
indeed.

